# If you don't love Kylie - You're just broken.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I know I take a ton of pictures of my dogs lately, but man. I was out today with Kylie and just reminded of how very, very much this dog is my furry soul-mate. 

I love her so, so much. She is everything I've always wanted, and just so, so amazing.

As always, best pictures at the end.































































Fetch faces, man.









FOOF



















(One more set)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't see the pictures, but I do love Kylie, so I guess I'm not broken, lol!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And then:


















This one. ESPECIALLY this one.









I just. Just. Gosh, you guys.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I can't see the pictures, but I do love Kylie, so I guess I'm not broken, lol!


Sorry, was editing them in!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

NOW I can see them!  She is such a pretty little girl.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> NOW I can see them!  She is such a pretty little girl.


She is. She's also just... Gosh, that dog, man. I can't even articulate how incredible she is for me. I really, really can't.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


>


There's no such thing as too many pictures. I love this one!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> There's no such thing as too many pictures. I love this one!


I dunno, but I doubt I'll entirely stop either ;-) AND Kylie and Molly have a birthday coming up - Then you're just ALL in trouble. 

I like that picture, too. It's really good representation of her being HAPPY and on and just. I don't know, I adore that dog, okay?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

How could you not love that gorgeous little dog? Her markings, her feathers, her big ears, her bigger personality- she's awesome! (Although Bug remains my favorite of your crew.)


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


> I know I take a ton of pictures of my dogs lately, but man. I was out today with Kylie and just reminded of how very, very much this dog is my furry soul-mate.
> 
> I love her so, so much. She is everything I've always wanted, and just so, so amazing.
> 
> ...


i love these, silly and cute.



CptJack said:


> And then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is very cute, very expressive. you have beautiful dogs. they are all very happy to have a hard working owner. thud molly and kylie are my top 3


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

CptJack said:


> She is. She's also just... Gosh, that dog, man. I can't even articulate how incredible she is for me. I really, really can't.


She is! And she looks like she knows you know it and is very, very pleased!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I remember when you brought her home from the dumpster. It's crazy when things were just so meant to be, ya know? She's a really striking little dog.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

She is sooo adorable!!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful baby


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. I love her a lot, and love being able to show her off. An appreciative audience is a wonderful thing to have. 

And yeah. Sometimes it's just a little funny, how well things work out.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

She's absolutely stunning! So pretty! I love ALL of your photo threads, please don't stop!

I do have a question for you though - you say Kylie is your heart dog/soul dog, and I totally believe that everyone has a soulmate and that it is actually in the shape of your most favourite-est (not a word I know) four legged friend, but I'm just curious as to how you treat Kylie compared to the other dogs you have, and if loving her more makes you treat the others differently. Do you sometimes feel guilty you don't love the others the same way you love Kylie?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't feel guilty, no. 

The truth is, I have really good relationships with all the dogs - as individuals. No one's 'just here', floating around and being taken care of, or passively accepted. I am not as bonded to Bug and Jack, but my husband is MORE bonded with them; they are his in every sense of the word, but I have a pretty deep and abiding love for them, too. Thud, Molly, Kylie? They're mine, through and through and if you get me going about any of them, I would just about tear up with how much I love and adore them and what incredible individuals they are.

My dogs don't all get treated the same, but they DO all get what they need, and to do what they love to do best. It's just that Jack's loves best is snuggles and some running, and Bug's is cuddling and tug, and Thud's is swimming and Kylie's is trick training and Molly's is ball and disc. 

Though thinking about it, Kylie does get special privileges in 2 ways: She's allowed access to the small animals that I wouldn't give anyone else, and she's my 'go to' dog for training anything new/workshops/new places/dog friendly events I'm not sure of, because she's the dog who is most consistent in being reliable, safe, and steady in any environment and with any group of people, animals, or crowds.

Otherwise, it's really just a brain thing I think. She GETS me.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That is so cool!! I hope I wasn't insulting - I was honestly asking because I am completely afraid of loving one of my dogs more than the other, but I can totally get loving your dogs 'differently'

Your relationship with Kylie is exactly what I am trying to get across to people when I start my long process of proving to the world that dogs as a therapy can be better than regular therapy. The type of bond you and Kylie have is almost like you guys can read each others minds, and I know for a fact that that is something that is completely unique to the dog/human relationship, and it's SO nice to see on DF!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope, not insulting at all. It's just kind of a wibbly-wobbly hard thing for me to describe.

I think you'll find a few of those relationships lurking about df.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

CptJack said:


> Nope, not insulting at all. It's just kind of a wibbly-wobbly hard thing for me to describe.
> 
> I think you'll find a few of those relationships lurking about df.


I love it. Honestly, I think my anxiety and depression has gotten better just KNOWING I'm getting my dog.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

How could anyone not love Kylie? Just looking at her face makes me smile.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, loved that little girl since the day you brought her home.....I see Pap and Corgi in her.....something else but not sure what...ever determine her mix?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

CptJack said:


> Nope, not insulting at all. It's just kind of a wibbly-wobbly hard thing for me to describe.
> 
> I think you'll find a few of those relationships lurking about df.


Wibbly-wobbly! Sorry, just flashed back to Doctor Who BIG TIME there! And for those who have no idea what I'm talking about, I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Remaru said:


> How could anyone not love Kylie? Just looking at her face makes me smile.


I don't know! It's absolutely beyond me.



tirluc said:


> Yep, loved that little girl since the day you brought her home.....I see Pap and Corgi in her.....something else but not sure what...ever determine her mix?


 Nope. Still have no real clear idea. Maybe some day I'll do a dna test, but probably she's going to remain a once in a lifetime kinda girl (which is her registered name with NADAC) and deeply loved. But god, I love her.



Kuma'sMom said:


> Wibbly-wobbly! Sorry, just flashed back to Doctor Who BIG TIME there! And for those who have no idea what I'm talking about, I'm so, so sorry.



Ha. Well lucky for you it was a doctor who reference, so WIN FOR ME AND YOu.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Ha. Well lucky for you it was a doctor who reference, so WIN FOR ME AND YOu.


I KNEW I liked you for a reason!! Whovians unite!! lol


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is way too cute!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

She is just so cute. Her ears are the best. And she just looks ready for anything.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

She's my favorite of your group- those EARS <3


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

You found her in a DUMPSTER?!? 

You must show me this dumpster that creates gorgeous, perfect dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> You found her in a DUMPSTER?!?
> 
> You must show me this dumpster that creates gorgeous, perfect dogs.


Yep. A dumpster behind a McDonald's my husband was (then, not now) managing a few shifts a week as a favor for a friend. Found her about 4 in the morning, screaming her little head off, covered in fleas. Also about 4 weeks old and this big:







.

I also found Thud mostly at a trash dump (not inside the dumpster, unlike Kylie) at my mother's. 

Also thanks, guys. Yeah. EARS and ready for anything really, really does sum her up. I mean as best as Kylie can be summed up.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Holy crap, that just makes me want to cry.


----------



## MyBabyTessa (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Kylie is beautiful, she kind of looks like my grandmother's dog- Kiwi! He was tan, but he basically was identical to Kylie. Glad she's such a loved little doggy! Good photos of her!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> Holy crap, that just makes me want to cry.


It was a really, really sad situation. It still makes me want to cry.



MyBabyTessa said:


> Oh my gosh! Kylie is beautiful, she kind of looks like my grandmother's dog- Kiwi! He was tan, but he basically was identical to Kylie. Glad she's such a loved little doggy! Good photos of her!



Thanks!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, more pictures I liked from today. Shoving them here since this is the first Kylie thread I could unearth. Lots of derp, lots of toys, and some just pure cute. Again: I don't get not loving this dog. She's just... everything.









RAWR









Impatient dog was yappy.









DERP.









more derp.









Yep. We were playing fetch with a bow tie.









TUG! WE HAVE TUG!









Just cute.









Reminds me of Mia. Also her weight is better and it shows a little here, which is nice.









Teeth.

And done.


----------

